
Writing Microservices in Go – Nordic APIs | - sdsk8
http://nordicapis.com/writing-microservices-in-go/
======
eurmag
Go is especially awesome for writing microservices.

500px.com have a lot of these, "Breaking the Monolith" presentation:
[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/500px-
services](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/500px-services)

